# Fit Bike Team - eure Meinung ?



## flying.fOx (10. Januar 2006)

Tach,
ich überlege mir das Fit Bike Team zuzulegen.
http://www.bmx-mailorder.de/item.php4?ItemID=5005
Komme eher vom Dirt/Street Mtb und kenne mich daher nicht sonderlich mit den Parts aus. 
Wäre also für eure Meinung zu dem BMX so wie anbauteilen und möglichen alternativen sehr dankber.

mfg
 fOx


----------



## man1ac (10. Januar 2006)

naja
is sicherlich ein gutes rad aber zum bmx anfangen weis ich nicht.
10mm nabe vorne
36er felgen hinten
und aus was für nem material gabel und rahmen ist weis ich auch nicht.
würd dir lieber zu nem rad raten mit dem man auch schon erfahrung hat wie ein wtp oder nen eastern da weis man was die bikes taugen von nem fit fahrer hab ich bissher noch nichts gehört

mfg 
commander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (10. Januar 2006)

habe auch noch nix von den fit bikes gehoert.

Edit: wie wärs mit addict oder element?

Fahre element bis auf das kettenproblem alles noch dran


----------



## Mador (10. Januar 2006)

Würde auch eher ein Addict oder Eastern sagen. Weil man dass hier schon viele im Forum haben und soviel ich weis auch recht zu frieden sind damit. Und von Fit habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.
Aber ich denke schlecht ist es auch nicht, aber naja würde trotzdem zum Addict und Easter tendieren.

     MfG Seby


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Januar 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch noch nix von den fit bikes gehoert.



fit-bike stellen sehr geile products her! is auch nich gerade unbekannt.
sieht aufjedenfall brauchbar aus, rahmen gefällt mir...


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (10. Januar 2006)

hi
das fit schaut schon nicht schlecht aus, ist sicher auch ein gutes rad!aber ob es für einen anfänger wirklich gut geeignet ist , dass würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen.
Gründe für mich wären:- großes kettenblatt vorn(größere chance hängen zu bleiben, zb bei unsauberen desasters...)
                               - keine kasetten nabe(nagut muss ja auch nicht sein, ist aber was schönes, vorallem wegen den kleinen übersetzungen die man fahren kann)
                               - und dann noch die oben genannten gründe 10mm achse vorn (bei nem anfänger der wirklich oft unsauber landet ist es halt fraglich ob das so lang hält), bei 36 hinten hätt ich die selben bedenken (beide gründe zählen nciht wenn man sehr leicht ist)

ich würde eher zu nem wtp addict, easternbikes jane , o.ä. raten
mfg max


----------



## UrbanJumper (10. Januar 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch noch nix von den fit bikes gehoert.
> 
> Edit: wie wärs mit addict oder element?
> 
> Fahre element bis auf das kettenproblem alles noch dran


bevor du was hier empehlst solltest du mindestens fit kennen. 
rahmen gefällt mir nicht so und kurbeln und kettenblatt wird wohl auch nicht das bewärteste sein.
günstige bmx kompletträder sind eh nicht das tolle...


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 

erstmal, ich bin a) recht leicht und b) fahre ich schon seid mehreren Jahren
d.h. ich weis was ich tue und die material beanspruchung sollte wirklich nicht dem entsprechen was ein anfänger damit anstellen würde ^^
Also 10 mm Achse und "nur" 36 Speichen sind nun wirklich keine Argumente 

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Wethepeople AM 05 holen, das gibts aber leider nicht mehr, die 06er modelle gefallen mir von der optik irgendwie garnicht  .

Ein Kumpel fährt ein Addict, eigentlich n cooles rad, abgesehen von der Kurbel,
gehört in meinen augen aber eher zur untersten Preisklasse.
Das Element is mit seinen 15 Kg halt n richtiger brocken ( Addict bei 13,4 kg).

Budge mässig wären schon so 600 öcken drinnen ... dafür sollte man schon was ordentliches herbekommen (will ja nicht immer das beste vom besten )
und wenn ich mir dann irgnedwann ne neue Kurbel oder n hinteres laufrad holen muss is das ja auch ok.

Evtl habt ihr ja noch Vorschläge bzw findet sich jemand der ein Fit Bike Team fährt =)


*edit:
gerade noch ein bisschen geschaut ...
das Eastern-Bikes Ace of Spades Atom sieht auch ganz ordentlich aus
evtl kennt das einer besser


----------



## eKual (11. Januar 2006)

hab mit fit bikes schlechte erfahrung gemacht also ich würde es mir nicht kaufen aber wenn es dir gefählt dan hools dir


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

Hm,
wenn du etwas exakter mit deiner Aussage werden könntest wär mir das schon eine Hilfe, mit welchem model hattest du denn Probleme und was genau war nicht ok ? 

danke


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Januar 2006)

ey eKual, du hast mit schon so manchem rad schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, die frage ist nur, in welcher welt du lebst...
du lügst wie gedruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Maniac (11. Januar 2006)

fit baut sehr geile räder 
bin mal mit dem rad vom kern gefahren als er natürlich noch für fit gefahren ist war sehr geil
war auch mal kurz davor mit den van homan zu kaufen


----------



## eKual (11. Januar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ey eKual, du hast mit schon so manchem rad schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, die frage ist nur, in welcher welt du lebst...
> du lügst wie gedruckt.


woher wills du das wissen ich weis wie ich lebe und was ich hab schon halt paar schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und du kanns garnix dran machen . 
Also beshcwere dich nicht wie mit den bmx thread in der gallery da hast du auch so eine scheiss große fresse wenn freund von dir dabei sind , du bist so wie ein turcke erst mal wenn keiner von deinen freund on sind nett sein und dann wenn eine person da ist hast du direkt voll die große schnauze


----------



## The Maniac (11. Januar 2006)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> woher wills du das wissen ich weis wie ich lebe und was ich hab schon halt paar schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und du kanns garnix dran machen .
> Also beshcwere dich nicht wie mit den bmx thread in der gallery da hast du auch so eine scheiss große fresse wenn freund von dir dabei sind , du bist so wie ein turcke erst mal wenn keiner von deinen freund on sind nett sein und dann wenn eine person da ist hast du direkt voll die große schnauze



das hat nix hier zusuchen ne 
also komm mach dat du luftpumpe wegkommst


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

Wie ich bereits geschreiben habe wäre ich für irgnedwelche sinvollen informationen echt dankbar ...

Tragt doch eure privaten Streitigkeiten bitte per PM oder sonstwo aus aber nciht hier ... danke 

allgemein eher FIT BIKE Team oder EASTERNBIKES Ace of Spades Atom ?


----------



## sidekicker (11. Januar 2006)

eastern würde ich nehmen...


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

hm ...

wenn du das noch so n bisschen begründen könntest wäre mir geholfen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (11. Januar 2006)

hmm ja ich hab mit keinen von beiden erfahrung oder sowas aber des fitbikes kann mit m eastern nich mit halten...^^


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

beruhenn auf .... deinem gefühl im bauch ? 

ich mein faktisch spricht für das eastern:

spanish bb
kleines kettenblatt

ob jetzt 14 mm achse vorne und 48H am hinterrad wirklich ein vorteil sind wage ich zu bezweifeln...

schlechte alu kurblen sind an beiden *g*


----------



## sidekicker (11. Januar 2006)

flying.fOx schrieb:
			
		

> beruhenn auf .... deinem gefühl im bauch ?
> 
> ich mein faktisch spricht für das eastern:
> 
> ...




48 speichen hinten is kein nachteil !
14mm vorne hmmm wie man s nimmt..^^


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

Ist halt beides schwerer und man brauchts net wirklich

Mtb felgen ham bei mir auch gehalten, die sind größer und ham weniger speichen ^^

Aber das Ace of Spades wiegt nur 13,5 kg was bei dem preis echt ok ist.


----------



## sidekicker (11. Januar 2006)

ja nehm echt des eastern bist bestimmt zufrieden mit...


----------



## man1ac (11. Januar 2006)

spanisch bb is nicht so prall

hab grad sehr schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht

http://www.bmxboard.lowtechweb.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7266


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

Naja, sagen wir mal im normalen Betrieb ist es recht praktisch ...

und mit dem richtigen werkzeug lässt sich auch dein problem lösen denke ich - viel glück


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Januar 2006)

flying.fOx schrieb:
			
		

> Ist halt beides schwerer und man brauchts net wirklich
> 
> Mtb felgen ham bei mir auch gehalten, die sind größer und ham weniger speichen ^^
> 
> Aber das Ace of Spades wiegt nur 13,5 kg was bei dem preis echt ok ist.



Die halten weil sie größer sind und dadurch besser flexen können 

Hm das Fitbikes mag ja toll sein aber es ist nicht auf der HP unter Rahmen aufgelistet also kein Aftermarket Rahmen dann weiß man absolut nicht was da sonst so dran ist.

Das Eastern hat ne Kassettennabe das ist schon mal ein erheblicher Pluspunkt. 36 vorne ist ja nicht übel aber nach dem was man so hört kein Muss. Das kleine Kettenblatt ist auch extrem stabil denn umso kleiner ein Kettenblatt ist umso weniger wird es verbigen einfaches Hebelgesetz. Das Eastern hat ne verchromte Felge die bremst erheblich besser und sieht besser aus nach ein paar Bremsmanövern als die schwarze vom Fit.

Ich begreife irgendwie nicht wieso man für das Fit so viel bezahlen muss? In meinen Augen ist das kein Stück besser als das WTP Addict, Die Laukurbel ist eine labelte Primo was weiß ich aber ob die jetzt den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt. Kommt der Rahmen vielleicht aus Canada wie die Marke im Allgemeinen? Überhaupt sollte man bei neuen Kompletträdern zu allererst das Kettenblatt und die Sattelstütze tauschen ne Coalition oder 1664 kosten unter 30 Euro und wiegen 1/3tel dieser Baumarkt Dinger


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Januar 2006)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> woher wills du das wissen ich weis wie ich lebe und was ich hab schon halt paar schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und du kanns garnix dran machen .
> Also beshcwere dich nicht wie mit den bmx thread in der gallery da hast du auch so eine scheiss große fresse wenn freund von dir dabei sind , du bist so wie ein turcke erst mal wenn keiner von deinen freund on sind nett sein und dann wenn eine person da ist hast du direkt voll die große schnauze


hier zuckerarsch, ich habe mal professionelles inline wrestling betrieben.


----------



## Molox (11. Januar 2006)

christopher ist ein turcke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eKual (11. Januar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hier zuckerarsch, ich habe mal professionelles inline wrestling betrieben.


nein höhr auf ich muss blos vurssichtig sein sonst krieg ich noch angst


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Januar 2006)

Cowboybiker38 schrieb:
			
		

> klein rote haare hatte ma en häsliches K2 möchtegern DHrad





			
				UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> echt?





			
				Cowboybiker38 schrieb:
			
		

> ja schon


.....


----------



## sidekicker (11. Januar 2006)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> nein höhr auf ich muss blos vurssichtig sein sonst krieg ich noch angst





mit jedem hier musst du s verkacken .....


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Januar 2006)

eKual:
1). wir sehen uns, ich weiß auch wo.
2). antworte auf die pm und nicht hier im forum


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (11. Januar 2006)

sry aber das element ist kein "Brocken". Es wiegt weniger als das addict 2006!! Ca 13.1 (steht auf eastern website). habe das element und es ist nicht sehr schwer !!!


----------



## flying.fOx (11. Januar 2006)

Naja dann is der Vertrieb selber schuld wenn er mir solche zahlen nennt 

Bis lang spricht ja recht viel fÃ¼r das Eastern Bikes Ace of Spades Atom,
und die kleinteile kann man ja noch tauschen.

NÃ¤chste Frage:
im Ace of Spades Pro is ne cromo Kurbel und ne andere Gabel drinn, sind die die 250â¬ extra wert ? Gabel sollte net so viel reissen und kurbel bring ich mir lieber ne Profile aus den USA mit das kommt billiger.

Danke fÃ¼r eure "sinvollen" kommentare ( bestimmte leute wissen bestimmt wie es gemint ist  

Fox


----------



## kater (12. Januar 2006)

Preis-/Leistung stimmt beim Fit Komplettbike überhaupt nicht. Da bist du mit einem Eastern oder WTP besser aufgehoben. Twenty haben auch was gutes im Programm.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (12. Januar 2006)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Preis-/Leistung stimmt beim Fit Komplettbike überhaupt nicht. Da bist du mit einem Eastern oder WTP besser aufgehoben. Twenty haben auch was gutes im Programm.



Twenty hat aber grade keinen vernünftigen Vertrieb bei Moshcore sind die aus dem Programm und La FInca hat nur ein paar Parts und keine Kompletträder. Flying.Fox warte lieber noch Montag bestelle ich was bei denen da frag ich nach wie es mit Twenty aussieht Die Kompletträder sind nämlich wie Kater bereits geschrieben hat wirklich gut.

Dirt- Street Bike Bike mit 20,5" Oberrohr. Gewicht 13,5 kg
Rahmen 100% CroMo Stahl mit Internal Headset
Eastern Gabel 100% CroMo Stahl
Eastern Aluminium 3-teilige Kurbel mit Spanish BB
14mm Achsen vorne & hinten
48H Laufrad hinten mit Eastern Pro Cassetten Nabe mit 9T CroMo Driver
Eastern Pro Nabe vorne mit 14mm Achse und 48H
Double Wall Felgenringe, hinten verchromt
Eastern Kettenblatt mit 25/9T Übersetzung
Eastern Slim Sattel und Eastern ID Griffe
Eastern Lenker 7,5" hoch
Alu Sattelstange mit Micro Adjust
Wellgo Alu DX Pedalen
Tektro U-Brake Bremse mit Soft-Brake-Pads für bessere Bremskraft
mit Rotorsystem
1 Paar Pegs
KMC 410 Kette
Farbe schwarz oder dunkelbraun 

Dirt- Street Bike Bike mit 20,5" Oberrohr. Gewicht 13,2 kg
Rahmen 100% CroMo Stahl mit Internal Headset
Eastern Light Gabel 100% CroMo Stahl
Eastern JFK Vorbau Frontloader
Eastern Pro Crank 3-teilige Kurbel aus 4130 CroMo mit Spanish BB
14mm Achsen vorne & hinten
48H Laufrad hinten mit Eastern Pro Cassetten Nabe mit 9T CroMo Driver
Eastern Pro Nabe vorne mit 14mm Achse und 48H
Alex Supra B Double Wall Felgenringe, hinten verchromt
Eastern Kettenblatt mit 25/9T Übersetzung
Eastern Tight As Sattel und Eastern ID Griffe
Eastern Lenker 7,5" hoch
Alu Sattelstange mit Micro Adjust
Eastern Alu Pedalen
Tektro U-Brake Bremse mit Rotorsystem
1 Paar Eastern Ramp Pegs
KMC 410 Kette
Farbe dunkelbraun 

also da gibt es schon ein paar mehr Unterschiede


----------



## kater (12. Januar 2006)

Hinthint: Wir verschicken auch ins Ausland. Bei Interesse: carlo AT lauterbach PUNKT ch www.lauterbach.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (13. Januar 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> sry aber das element ist kein "Brocken". Es wiegt weniger als das addict 2006!! Ca 13.1 (steht auf eastern website). habe das element und es ist nicht sehr schwer !!!



Die 13.1 stimmen nie im Leben
Vergleich mal die Teile mit dem Addict 06 - das Element kann einfach nicht leichter sein, es sei denn der Addict Rahmen wäre aus Gusseisen

Ich hab übrigens auch ein Element 06 und finds trotzdem gut


----------



## Hertener (13. Januar 2006)

Das Element, Jane und Ace of Spades werden mit je 29 lbs auf der Eastern-Seite beworben. Das sind nach Google 13,154 kg. G&S selbst gibt für das Jane und das Ace of Spades jedoch ein Gewicht von 13,5 kg an. Daraus folgend sollte das Element ebenfalls bei 13,5 kg liegen.


----------



## flying.fOx (13. Januar 2006)

Ein Kumpel hat mal wegen dem Gewicht des Elements beim vertrieb angerufen ...
dort haben sie ihm ein gewicht von etwa 15 kg genannt 

Die sollten eigentlich keine zu hohen Werte in eigenem Interesse sagen ...


----------

